# PC aufrüsten - Billig, aber Leistungsfähig - Neueste Spiele spielen



## Karrlitos (21. Juli 2013)

*PC aufrüsten - Billig, aber Leistungsfähig - Neueste Spiele spielen*

Hallo Leute,
Dies ist mein Erster Forum-Beitrag auf dieser Webseite. Nun zu meinen Fragen: Ich habe vor, meinen PC aufzurüsten, um auf meinem PC anspruchsvollere Games zocken zu können. Vorweg hier erstmal die jetzigen technischen Daten meines PC's:

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo mit 2x 2,66GHz
RAM: 4Gb
Systemtyp: 64bit Betriebssystem
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5450
(Falls was fehlt, bitte fragen)

Ich weiß, nicht sonderlich atemberaubend, aber deswegen ja die Aufrüst-Aktion ^^

Ich möchte mir gerne eine neue, bessere CPU sowie eine bessere Grafikkarte holen. Ob die RAMs für aktuelle Spiele reicht, weiß ich nicht. (Bitte erwähnen) Der Preis für die CPU (habe einen Blick auf den Intel Core i5 Prozessor geworfen) sollte bei 200 Euro liegen. Die neue Grafikkarte sollte auch bei Rund 200 Euro liegen, was mir gleich eine Frage stellt: *Was ist wichtiger: eine gute CPU, oder eine gute Grafikkarte?* 
Games wie Far Cry 3 oder GTA 4 sowie das bald kommende GTA 5 möchte ich problemlos zocken können. 
Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden, wenn ihr mir ein paar Vorschläge machen würdet, die meinen Preisvorstellungen entspricht.

Danke, und mit vielen Grüßen:
Bennet


----------



## svd (21. Juli 2013)

Leider kannst du von den alten Sachen nichts mehr weiterverwenden, das muss alles ausgetauscht werden.

Als Prozessor empfehle ich einen gebrauchten SandyBridge Core i5-2400 für den Sockel 1155.
So einen habe ich erst kürzlich auf eBay unter 100€ bekommen. Angst haben musst du keine, der lässt jeden Neuprozessor in dieser Preisregion seinen Staub fressen...

Dazu benötigst du ein Sockel 1155 Mainboard, muss ja nichts ausgefallenes sein, da du den Prozessor nicht übertakten können wirst. 
Und passenden DDR3 RAM. 4GB reichen noch dicke.
Die restlichen 230€ investierst du in die Grafikkarte mit dem momentan besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, der GTX760.

Und fertig ist die Kiste. Allerdings muss dein jetziges Netzteil das auch packen. sonst werden leider nochmaal knappe 50€ für ein neues fällig, welche von der Grafikkarte abgezogen werden müssten.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2013)

also, eine neue Grafikkarte würde zwar eine sehr deutliche Steigerung bringen, aber mit Deiner CPU werden viele neuere Sachen dann trotzdem nicht mehr gut laufen, vor allem so was wie aktuelle Versionen von GTA und FarCry... 4GB RAM wären aber Null Problem, es gibt nur wenige Games, bei denen mehr als 4GB ein BISSCHEN was bringen, aber nötig wären mehr als 4GB immer noch nicht.

Die Frage ist, ob Du wie svd es vorschlägt was gebrauchtes nimmst oder vlt noch mal ein bisschen mehr sparst.

Ne Top-CPU kostet 160€, Board dazu ab ca 60€, 4GB DDR3-RAM reichen erst mal (35€) - das sind dann zusammen ca 250€. Da bleibt noch genug für ne neue Grafikkarte, vor allem bekommst Du fürs alte RAM vlt noch mehr, als du denkst, so dass sich das neue RAM quasi von selber finanziert. 

Auch das Netzteil wäre ne wichtige Info, also was für ein Modell Du hast. Ach ja: sind Deine Laufwerke (Festplatte, DVD...) mit SATA-Anschluss oder vlt noch IDE?


----------

